# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > QiDi 3D Printer Forum >  Video of new X One problem

## raylo32

Stuttering, grinding, vibrating in the X-axis...  So, I tested the stepper motor cable and it showed good continuity on all 4 wires.  So maybe the motor is fried?  I dunno... I am also posting this to Qidi support.  What do you guys think?

https://youtu.be/NYpAs5B3ag8

----------


## mjf55

Try removing the belt from the stepper motor and see if the print head moves smoothly and quietly.  Use the belt to move it ( i.e.pull the belt ).
If it moves nicely, can you swap a stepper motor out?

----------


## raylo32

Qidi confirmed that it was the stepper motor cable and sent me a link to purchase.  But I just got the repraps from Amazon and spliced on the Qidi motherboard end connector from the old bad cable and my X One is back in business. The reprap cable motor end was the same as Qidi cable so that made it a little easier.  But what a PITA.  2 intermittent cable failures (other one was a limit cable) in maybe 3 months of use.  I am getting where I can't recommend Qidi printers anymore unless/until they figure out a way to make their cables hold up better.  As it is this thing needs way too much maintenance.

----------


## raylo32

Just a tip for other folks with this printer...  I am trying something to ease the stress on the x-axis cables, both of which have failed on my 3 month old machine.  The last top cable clamp towards the rear is the problem, IMO.  It creates a severe angle and the cables repeatedly bend sharply in the same spot.  So I dressed the cables leaving that clamp off.  Now the cables furl and unfurl over a larger radius instead of bending in one spot.  We'll see how this goes.

Red circle in photo shows the case stud for the cable clamp I left off.

----------

